# the only person you need to mog is...



## Lars (Jun 1, 2020)

Your past self, don't try to put everyone down mog yourself every month when you look back


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 1, 2020)

great advice, Chad who has a girlfriend

after reading this my recessed maxilla painfully shot forward, my recessed jaw cracked and forced itself a whole inch forward past my eyebrows, my clavicles grew a whole 2 inches on both sides, and my legs grew 5 inches longer. 

currently have 400 women surrounding my house and trying to break down my door to rape me. about to get the shotgun and go world war Z. thank you Chad.


----------



## IWantToMax (Jun 1, 2020)

Mog everyone in the room


----------



## Pretty (Jun 1, 2020)

Damn bro sum wise words 💯 but lowkey I mog u to death


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 1, 2020)

if you dont mog gandy in 2 years u never tried


----------



## Lars (Jun 1, 2020)

IWantToMax said:


> Mog everyone in the room


true but most important is yourself


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

or just mog everyone everywhere like me lol


----------



## Lars (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> or just mog everyone everywhere like me lol


true that but create even a bigger mog


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 1, 2020)

Brutal agepill. Every month I am losing collagen, hair follicles, bone mass and height. And getting wrinkles for it in return.

Need to get back on developing a time machine ASAP.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Jun 1, 2020)

I agree bro,if you have a girlfriend,every month you need to be better than the beginning of your relationship.If you see you ascend she will cheat maybe less...


----------



## Lars (Jun 1, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Brutal agepill. Every month I am losing collagen, hair follicles, bone mass and height. And getting wrinkles for it in return.
> 
> Need to get back on developing a time machine ASAP.



hahahahah goed nummer ouwe


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jun 1, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Your past self, don't try to put everyone down mog yourself every month when you look back



you are right, this is the key for long term happines while looksmaxing, statusmaxing, careermaxing etc


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 2, 2020)

The ultimate goal is to mog your past self so often that you mog others.
Girls won't care if a truecel goes from 2 PSL to 4 , but Chad descends from 6.5 PSL to 6? Chad still wins boyo


----------



## Selfahate (Jun 2, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jun 2, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Your past self, don't try to put everyone down mog yourself every month when you look back


Wijs advies mien jong


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 2, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Indeed
> View attachment 440031


not only are you a cuck and self hating white worshipping boot licker, youre also a fucking faggot
youre fuckign gross, go back to r9k u faggot


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 2, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Indeed
> View attachment 440031


 Prettyboymaxxing!


----------



## Selfahate (Jun 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> not only are you a cuck and self hating white worshipping boot licker, youre also a fucking faggot
> youre fuckign gross, go back to r9k u faggot


Keep copeing traditional cuck 
Foids live on god mode and i would transition if u was a cute white incel
No


Pillarman said:


> Prettyboymaxxing!


 He is tranny maxxed he can sill clame lesbians tho


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 2, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Foids live on god mode and i would transition if u was a cute white incel


----------



## Selfahate (Jun 2, 2020)

No


Pillarman said:


> Prettyboymaxxing!


 He is tranny maxxed he can sill clame lesbians tho


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jun 2, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> true but most important is yourself


second most important is the average guy in your area


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 2, 2020)

Said while deepcocking his gf


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jun 2, 2020)

Oldcels on suicide watch


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 2, 2020)

Native said:


> great advice, Chad who has a girlfriend
> 
> after reading this my recessed maxilla painfully shot forward, my recessed jaw cracked and forced itself a whole inch forward past my eyebrows, my clavicles grew a whole 2 inches on both sides, and my legs grew 5 inches longer.
> 
> currently have 400 women surrounding my house and trying to break down my door to rape me. about to get the shotgun and go world war Z. thank you Chad.



You're delusional if you think you can alter your skeletal structure in adulthood without surgery. The only legit way to fix recessed jaws is double jaw surgery. It's never too late and you only have one life.


----------



## maxmendietta (Jun 2, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> You're delusional if you think you can alter your skeletal structure in adulthood without surgery. The only legit way to fix recessed jaws is double jaw surgery. It's never too late and you only have one life.


bruh is this fucking post for real? 

ngl giga bluesel moment


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jun 2, 2020)

toth77 said:


> or just mog everyone everywhere like me lol


tbh lowkey hating u since u mog prime chico but your prettyboy halo makes me love you 🥰 🥰 🥰


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 2, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Your past self, don't try to put everyone down mog yourself every month when you look back


What procedure did you do for your teeth?


----------



## Nisse (Jun 2, 2020)

This is gold


----------



## Lars (Jun 2, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> What procedure did you do for your teeth?


braces and teeth whitening for 200$


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (Jun 3, 2020)

My past self mogs me ngl


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 4, 2020)

You also need to mog all your girlfriends/wifes past relationships otherwise you will get memory mogged.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 6, 2020)

*the only person you need to mog is...






or death tbh.*


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 6, 2020)

Wrong, the answer is @Jimsonbobson505


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jun 6, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Brutal agepill. Every month I am losing collagen, hair follicles, bone mass and height. And getting wrinkles for it in return.
> 
> Need to get back on developing a time machine ASAP.



Age?


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 11, 2020)

So true
But i think a lot of people here mog like 90% of their population tbh lot of Chadelites/Chads here


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 11, 2020)

beautiful


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Damn bro sum wise words 💯 but lowkey I mog u to death




I doubt ngl op is a chad


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I doubt ngl op is a chad


No srlsy I mog him Ik wat he looks like once I finish school I’ll probably post my face here


----------



## Lars (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> No srlsy I mog him Ik wat he looks like once I finish school I’ll probably post my face here


why not now my friend


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> why not now my friend


If people find out I’m even associated with this site my social life is completely over it’s the harsh reality of being a 15 yo


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> If people find out I’m even associated with this site my social life is completely over it’s the harsh reality of being a 15 yo





Lmao no 1 looks at this autistic site I don't leave cause as fucked as it sounds half the people here are like a fucked up family to me as wierd as it sounds


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Lmao no 1 looks at this autistic site I don't leave cause as fucked as it sounds half the people here are like a fucked up family to me as wierd as it sounds


JFL how long have u been here literally the only reason I joined was to learn how testerone max to make my bones look bigger


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL how long have u been here literally the only reason I joined was to learn how testerone max to make my bones look bigger





I've been here a while let's say that I'm just saying no 1 gives a fuck if your on this site cause its a dead site or at the very least no 1 gonna waste their time to actively go through rating section just to search for your face people have better things to do and I don't think you have many irl enemies even if you did how would they know your suing this site? And off all things why this and not your other online activities.


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I've been here a while let's say that I'm just saying no 1 gives a fuck if your on this site cause its a dead site or at the very least no 1 gonna waste their time to actively go through rating section just to search for your face people have better things to do and I don't think you have many irl enemies even if you did how would they know your suing this site? And off all things why this and not your other online activities.


Tbh it’s not just that it’s also that nigga on here are autist these niggas will really save ur pics to their camera roll


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Tbh it’s not just that it’s also that nigga on here are autist these niggas will really save ur pics to their camera roll





Okay them pm me it's that simple I don't share people's pics you can ask a bunch of people.


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay them pm me it's that simple I don't share people's pics you can ask a bunch of people.


Ok sure Once I’m done skinmaxxing KeK


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Ok sure Once I’m done skinmaxxing KeK



No pics no belive until I see I'm unconvinced.


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No pics no belive until I see I'm unconvinced.


Ok don’t worry I’ll convince u soon enough


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Okay them pm me it's that simple I don't share people's pics you can ask a bunch of people.


he doesnt share tbhngl


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 11, 2020)

cope. mog or be mogged


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Ok don’t worry I’ll convince u soon enough


Also quick question are you paki or are you black?


----------



## Pretty (Jun 11, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Also quick question are you paki or are you black?


Black the paki but is a joke


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Black the paki but is a joke





Confuses me


----------

